# Hi everybody!!!



## ophelia (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, i'm new and i'm italian, then sorry for my bad english. i've played violin for one year and i will continue the next. the next year i will also get my high school diploma and, after it, i really want to go in usa and keep playing violin, because i really love this instrument and love travelling. unfortunately i don't have a good preparation for a university of music, because i started playing it too late (not my will). what would you suggest me to do? thanks bye


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Greetings and welcome!!!!!

Jim


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello, welcome to the forum, glad you could join us.


Margaret


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Greetings for another violin fan and collector from Buenos Aires.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------

